# Hairless Surprise



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I was not expecting hairless bubs  they look funny loosing their hair :lol: 








Mum with bubs








Awww my hairy little lion


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

hehehe...cuties!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

i know hey :lol: 
i joked with my tafe teachers about breeding a hairless rex :lol: :lol:


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

look like mini sheep with no fuzz on their head lol


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> look like mini sheep with no fuzz on their head lol


Rolling with laughter, I thought the same thing! Never saw that before


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

That would be so AWESOME if they actually stayed like that- bald head curly hair body I would pay 20 dollars for them


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:lol: will work on that variety, i thought they looked like little lions :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

More pics, my first fully naked baby


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Aww, they're so pretty and pink.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I want a face shot of the fully neked one!!! lol


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Oh my goodness little nakie heads and fur skirts are the cutest... I think if they stayed completely furred minus the head that'd be the best thing ever. :lol: But any nakie-ness at all is wonderful...


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Stina said:


> I want a face shot of the fully neked one!!! lol


I'll do my best :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

i'll try get a good face shot


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi I've seen you on local forums  .
I like your hairless, I'd love to see someone working to improve size, health and longevity.

I recall a feeder breeder bragging about his lion headed mice. I betya they were just young hairless.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I have seen you around too :lol: i have been trawling for a while  
i think i'll have to brush up on genetics before i can work on that, i have basically no idea with the hairless at the moment


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

My god those are ugl.....cute! I think I mean Cute! I kinda like them! :lol:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Once I get my lab hairless I will be working on those things, as well as type


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Stina said:


> Once I get my lab hairless I will be working on those things, as well as type


Maybe you can help me along the way as to what would the best breeding strategy to improve the line ie- daughter to father, F1 or F2 generation or more or sibling matings etc... :?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Outcross frequently when starting out....especially with a feeder line. The does tend to have nursing problems. I would also try to breed many of the does and only use those that are capable of nursing their offspring.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol: They are fantastic!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I love naked/ hairless mice I have lots it looks like a half shorn sheep hehe.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Lottiz


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

they are just gorgeous....i've just had my first litter where both parents carry the hairless and manx gene....so fingers crossed i get a hairless in there somewhere...


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

i'll have my fingers crossed for you too :lol: 
their mum has another litter, so i should see how many hairless she has for her 2nd litter


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

If I miss out on this litter you can pop one in the post for me..just punch lot's of holes in the box lol.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Why do they still have whisker? o:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Hairless can have whiskers.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ohhh. As far as showing, does it make a difference? Would one without whiskers do better than one with?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The ECMA standard states "and the whiskers may be extremely short or missing all together." ...I dont' know if that means it doesn't matter whether they do or don't have whiskers, or if they are specifically supposed to have no or extremely short whiskers....**shrug**


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

hmmmmmmm. . .


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Usually, having very short or no whiskers would cause the mouse to be eliminated from competition, the standard is merely stating that with Hairless mice, this is an exception. They would not be eliminated from competition whether the whiskers were normal length, short, or missing. At least, this is how it reads for the AFRMA standards, I don't know if it is the same for ECMA.

(*NMC standards reads that absence of whiskers is a disqualification, as a side note).


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

i have also read that, but i'm yet to see one who has not even a whisker, but in saying that i havnt seen many :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

VanLea said:


> If I miss out on this litter you can pop one in the post for me..just punch lot's of holes in the box lol.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


will do :lol: :lol:


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

when did the babies start losing their hair....i have a 2 week old who has no hair around the eyes, nose and certainly nothing on the legs and he is 2 weeks old....


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Huh, that is very interesting. I know absolutely nothing about hairless mice. I didn't realize that they gradually lost their hair. I thought they just never grew hair... :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

mine started at 2 and a half to 3 weeks old
Pic's VanLea   i love pic's :lol: :lol:


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

these pics were taken 2 days ago...the hairloss now is from the eyes to the nose, so slowly creeping up the head....am soooooooo majorly excited i nearly wee'd :lol: :lol: will post more as the hairloss gets greater...


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

am soooooooo majorly excited i nearly wee'd :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: 
can't wait to see updates


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

little nigel has a bald face now....he looks so cute...looks like he has a huge coat on hahahah...here is his updated pic....he has a sister that is going the same way.....










i'm amazed at how fast the hair actually drops out...within 2 days half of his face is completely hairless....wow i can't believe i actually have a hairless manx.....what are the odds that both parents who carry the gene for hairless and manx, that i get both happening to 2 of the litter...


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:lol: :lol: the little naked head is soooo cute


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

isn't he just the cutest little thing you've ever seen...i'm keeping this little boy....will post a pic of his sister as she is going the same way...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

oh my goodness hairless manx!!! hahaha! I MUST see pics when they loose all their hair!!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

they are hard to give up lol
i havn't yet!


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

i seriously think I won't be able to give them up either...how can you pick a favourite when they are all hairless lol...but little nigel the hairless manx is a definate keeper....
if i could knit him a jacket...i would :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:lol: :lol: talking about "jackets" , my boys are starting to fuzz back up! i'll post a pic soon


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see some little fuzzy jackets lol...

thought I would post some update pics of nigel and his sister....nigela hahaha....

































oh how i loved her black & white coat..now it's falling out.....


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:lol: :lol: they have furry pants on :lol: :lol:
the black and white is soooo cute, love the white mowhawk :lol:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Some pic's of my fuzz ball "Clause"


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

omg how cute....the last pic looks like he has the makings of a santa clause beard lol


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

VanLea said:


> omg how cute....the last pic looks like he has the makings of a santa clause beard lol


Hence the name Clause :lol: :lol:


----------

